
Group of Google employees spent their 20% time making Maps wheelchair-friendly - divbit
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-maps-is-now-wheelchair-friendly-accessible-20-percent-time-employee-project-2016-12?op=1
======
eliaspro
This was available based on OpenStreetMap since years as Wheelmap

[https://wheelmap.org](https://wheelmap.org)

~~~
hoverbear
Similar projects include [https://www.jaccede.com/](https://www.jaccede.com/)
and [https://www.axsmap.com/](https://www.axsmap.com/)

